# Gentle Leader?



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

What do you think about a Gentle Leader for a 3 mos old mpoo?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there have been several pro and con posts at pf. they don't work for everyone. seems it very much depends on the dog. i hate the one my neighbor uses on their golden, as i have seen it slip so that it looks like it could pop one of her eyeballs out. (sorry for the ugly image.) 

what about a body halter?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never tried one (doubt that they come small enough for my dogs), but have noticed that most of the service dog agencies are using them, so there must be something good about them?
Personally I hate body halters - they encourage pulling and are too easy to escape - and if the dog does slip it, since all they know is to continuously pull as they walk, they are gone in a flash!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maggie B (Jul 8, 2013)

We used a gentle leader on Mila at the suggestion of our trainer, starting around 3 months, but she's a spoo. When the gentle leader is on, it works really well to stop pulling BUT Mila absolutely hated the thing, even though we introduced it gradually with lots of positive reinforcement. She loves to go on walks and comes running when we call "walkies" but it got to a point where she would run and hide when we called because she knew we were going to put the gentle leader on. 

We recently purchased the sense-ation harness which has the leash attachment ring in the front and also discourages pulling. Mila comes running to us when we pull it out.

That being said, I've heard some dogs are fine with the gentle leader.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I personally don't like it. It looks uncomfortable and like it's keeping the dog's mouth shut even though it's not.

I love the martingale colar, they learn pretty quickly that its not a good idea to pull. And it only tightens to the size of their neck if you adjust it correctly, so it does not choke them  and they can't escape. 

Ps. I do 1 identification collar that is on their neck 24/7 365! And the martingale when on a leash ( both collars then.) 

Ps.
I HATE harnesses,
Lou easily slipped out of hers when she was 3.5 / 4 months old, all she had to do was straighten her legs forward, bow and walk backwards pulling the opposite direction from the leash and she got out, I'm glad she has always listens to me so I could put it back on her and go home. But again martingale is the best in my opinion 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, I certainly don't want to put her off walkies, that's for sure. I wouldn't mind having her mouth closed though because she picks up everything she sees....leaves, sticks, mulch, palm nuts, cigarette butts....you name it. I'm forever prying things out of her mouth. She's either pulling or refusing to walk. When she refuses to walk, I coax her along with treats, but now I think maybe she just stops so she can get a treat. I would never use a harness. I had a harness for my beloved Jap Chin and she got a ruptured disc in her back and developed disc disease. I don't know for sure that the harness caused it, but I always blamed myself. She would rush to greet someone (anyone) and choke on her collar, so I started using the harness. Lena does the same thing, but doesn't ever choke on her collar. I have a nice, soft, wide collar that is really no good for training I think. I'll try the martingale. I got a martingale, but it is too big...she'll grow into it, I'm sure. I'll get another that fits.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried a Gentle Leader when we had our son's pointer mix with us for a year or so. He had a narrow head and muzzle, he was quick as greased lightening, and it took him no time at all to learn how to jerk his head and slide right out of that thing. Then it was off to the races. When I tightened it to prevent that sort of escape, he managed to chew it off very quickly the first time my attention lagged, and again it was off to the races. He was a beautiful dog but sneaky, very sneaky. :bolt: I did give it a try with Jazz, who became absolutely panicked, so I've put it away for good. 

I've used a leash called the...something Walkie for our Lab. It fastens to the regular collar, goes down under the dog's chest, up the other side, and through a big ring, after which you hold the end, and every time the dog pulls, it tightens around his chest. Not painful at all, but apparently dogs find it unpleasant. It works very well with Luke, but Jazz has such a deep chest that it didn't fit her well, so I don't use that for her.


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I am a dog walker and the 1 yr old golden doodle that I walk responds very well to the gentle leader. He is a terrible puller with out it! I think it's just not for all dogs but works well for some. You just have to find what works best for yours.
My 4.5 month old spoo does great loose leash walking when it's just the 2 of us but pulls like crazy when I walk him with other dogs. So I just got him an Easy Walk harness. It has a martingale type ring on the front of his chest where you hook the leash. It is like a miracle! No pulling at all whatsoever. Even while walking him with 2 other youngsters! So maybe that's another option you could try.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

percysmom said:


> My 4.5 month old spoo does great loose leash walking when it's just the 2 of us but pulls like crazy when I walk him with other dogs. So I just got him an Easy Walk harness. It has a martingale type ring on the front of his chest where you hook the leash. It is like a miracle! No pulling at all whatsoever. Even while walking him with 2 other youngsters! So maybe that's another option you could try.


That sounds like the same principle as the whateveritwas Walkie--the martingale must tighten the straps around the dog's chest to cause the same unpleasant but not painful sensation dogs don't like.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, I saw that in the store where I got her collar. I'm just so leery of harnesses.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have seen a gentle leader work miracles on a B. Mountain dog that was a strong puller.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't imagine how a harness could cause a ruptured disk. In fact, they recommend harnesses for dogs with back problems. There are a lot of different kinds now-a-days and the kinds that squeeze the chest and back COULD be detrimental to spine health. I don't recommend those. I mainly use H-type harnesses or Y-type. There are also harnesses that are escape proof.

I don't frequently use or recommend halters but when I do, I prefer the Halti. It needs to be patiently and carefully conditioned to get a dog to accept it and to prevent injuries from occurring.

What are you hoping to accomplish using a halter?


----------

